# The Famous KA-BAR Knife



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Although the KA-BAR company makes a wide variety of knives, to old Soldiers and Marines there is only one.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Beauty.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A thing of beauty with barbaric potential.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Today, I wish I had the one I carried in Nam. 
I left it behind with a buddy who did not have one. I figured he needed it more than me.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Today, I wish I had the one I carried in Nam.
> I left it behind with a buddy who did not have one. I figured he needed it more than me.


He probably did, and the act of your giving him yours beats you holding it in your hand now, in my book.
When I count my blessings - you as friend rises to the top.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

RPD, you can add Old Sailors to your listing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> A thing of beauty with barbaric potential.
> 
> View attachment 104349


Mine pretty much sits quietly in my Get Home Bag in the Truck. Its probably only cut Rope and Steaks/Onions while NASCAR Camping and maybe a piece of wood or 3.

But rest assured, everytime I pull out the KA-BAR anyone around usually takes notice and wants to hold it! I like to sharpen it while watching NASCAR on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Mine pretty much sits quietly in my Get Home Bag in the Truck. Its probably only cut Rope and Steaks/Onions while NASCAR Camping and maybe a piece of wood or 3.
> 
> But rest assured, everytime I pull out the KA-BAR anyone around usually takes notice and wants to hold it! I like to sharpen it while watching NASCAR on a Sunday afternoon.


The toughest job mine did in Vietnam was cutting the bailing wire off cases of C-Rations. Thank God!


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

For some reason it seems that mine keep multiplying?

First it was the USN MK2, then the USMC, then the US Army, then the USMC with serrations, then the US Army with serrations, then the US Army with Kraton, then the US Army with serrations & Kraton, finally the D2 Extreme. Not sure if I can trust them all to be alone in the dark, seems that four of the short KA-BARs popped up in the locker at last count. (LOL) 

Perhaps a 12 step program may be required?


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm a bit of a nice collector, and that is among one of my favorites.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ka-bars have a great and well earn reputation.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

JoshL said:


> I'm a bit of a nice collector, and that is among one of my favorites.


Ditto. Inherited this from my Dad.

Been thinking about getting a new one. Just....because.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Today, I have two.
A "late model" from the early 2000's, and a WWII issue that I found in a small town gun store "junk box". The shop owner wanted $35 for it, and it was in pitiful shape, BUT it came with a USGI fiberglas scabbard marked USN Mk 2 and made by the B.M. Co. The scabbard alone was worth the $35.
I re-habbed it as best as I could, it is still a work in progress.

I wonder where the WWII one travelled. Guadalcanal? Okinawa? Eniwetok? Iwo Jima? Tarawa? Bouganville?
As a WWII history enthusiast for 60+ years now, holding THAT ONE in my hands has a degree of excitement to it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a couple of em as well.

#1 came from my wife's cousin. Joined USMC whatever year back around '80 when the swine flu was the thing that year.

His swine flu shot (or another ??? ) blew up his immune system . . . he laid in sick bay for several weeks . . . only movement was his eyes . . . USMC sent him home with 100% disability. He decorated his room with some USMC stuff and the Kbar was one. When he passed on, his mom gave it to me.

The other was a opportunity to get one of those promotional deals . . . mine came marked as a WW2.

Both are excellent knives . . . have homes in my bug in/out bags.

But I also got "one of them knives" . . . a M1 bayonet I got in IV corp one day . . . like RPD's it was in pitiful shape . . . no scabbard . . . but I had a local make me a leather sheath for it . . . figured it may have been a left over from WW2 . . . floated around until I got it. I just wish I had all the stories it could tell as well.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The only one I ever held was to be a gift to my FIL. He fought in the Pacific during WWII, and he never had a Ka-Bar. He told us that everything had to be rationed, and his little group of four or five had to use the one knife they were issued.

I called a buddy of mine at PVK and told him the story. He found one with all of the markings of that era. I wish you could have seen my FIL when he opened the package! That Marine finally had his own Ka-Bar...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, here are two of the three I own, third killed 6 japs on the canal in the battle of the Tenaru river.









No the ends are not bent, optical illusion.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> The only one I ever held was to be a gift to my FIL. He fought in the Pacific during WWII, and he never had a Ka-Bar. He told us that everything had to be rationed, and his little group of four or five had to use the one knife they were issued.
> 
> I called a buddy of mine at PVK and told him the story. He found one with all of the markings of that era. I wish you could have seen my FIL when he opened the package! That Marine finally had his own Ka-Bar...


Every rifleman was issued a bayonet as a personal weapon, the rifle was not considered as such.

Marines were issued a K-bar if they were in a rifle company before being shipped out.

There are a lot of losses of material on the battlefield, K-bars were NOT part of army infantry issue, only bayonets were.

Army support forces were issued a fighting knife if not issued a rifle.

I should have been issued a knife, but was given a 45 and a bayonet when I was in at a later date.

Nice of you to make the guy happy, my FIL gave me his from the war.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My Army Infantry Brigade was on loan to the Marines, came under Command and Control of the 3rd Marine Division.
I bartered for a Ka-Bar.
I also paid a Marine tanker $35 for an M3A1 Grease Gun.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

great thread..
thanks everyone for sharing their stories and pictures...
this is the sort of stuff which keeps me coming back!


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

I have owned my K-BAR for over 30 years. Once on a bet I used my K-BAR to shave off my beard. About 5 years ago I kind'a retired my old K-BAR and bought the newer smaller version for a hunting carry knife. Now the old K-BAR rests beside my Ruger 4inch security six, ready for action anytime.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

here is one of mine


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Slippy said:


> A thing of beauty with barbaric potential.
> 
> View attachment 104349


I have on just like this. Beauty!


----------

